# Need 4 hours UPS backup, help



## fallin_a (Dec 5, 2007)

i need 4 hours of power backup for my pc alone.. under normal conditions like using word doc wit crt monitor..

which is the best option or suggest an ups of dat sort, and the price range..


----------



## din (Dec 5, 2007)

APC has it, but cost will be high. Better to contact people who make UPS in your area. I am using Safepower UPS (I think its only in Cochin, Kerala). I get 6 hr backup for 2 PCs. Also, battery and other componetnt prices has been changed (increased) a lot recently, so you will have to spend more ...


----------



## bajaj151 (Dec 5, 2007)

din said:
			
		

> APC has it, but cost will be high. Better to contact people who make UPS in your area. I am using Safepower UPS (I think its only in Cochin, Kerala). I get 6 hr backup for 2 PCs. Also, battery and other componetnt prices has been changed (increased) a lot recently, so you will have to spend more ...



How much it wud cost ???


----------



## ajayritik (Dec 5, 2007)

What would be a price of normal or standard UPS?


----------



## utsav (Dec 5, 2007)

for getting such backups,UPS needs inverter batteries


----------



## din (Dec 5, 2007)

My UPS cost was Rs.6000 and Battery 2 numbers - Rs.3850 each. But the prices has been gone high I think, especially the battery cost.

If cost is not a problem, go for APC. They hav Big UPS as well.



			
				utsav said:
			
		

> for getting such backups,UPS needs inverter batteries


Yes, my UPS has big batteries.


----------



## utsav (Dec 5, 2007)

apc will be very heavy on the pocket and i hav also heard that battery prices hav doubled in many places


----------



## NucleusKore (Dec 5, 2007)

There is a APC UPS for home use, 800 VA. Because its for home use taxes are low. The whole thing was available last year for Rs. 8500/- Do check on it.


----------



## din (Dec 5, 2007)

800 VA for 8500 ?  Hmm, I think the price has increased, anyway, check with APC Dealer.


----------



## utsav (Dec 5, 2007)

microtek home ups is also good.go for them.they hav a very good service network


----------



## shashank_re (Jan 31, 2008)

Sorry for posting in old thread but didnt want to create another thread.
Ok heres the case:
I have a PC(normal not power hungry,P4 based) with APC UPS which provides backup of ~10min MAX.
So iam looking for better UPS/Inverter(BTW Whats the diff b/n a inverter and UPS?) that can provide backup for atleast 2-3hr with 1PC,1TV,3 Tubes and 1 Fan.
Please suggest the model or make i should go.I need to purchase it in this week.


----------

